# Banners request, will reward 75$ coupoun



## zhuzhuchina (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello i need help ! 

We need some site banner to be used for our partner website and affiliate people.  
Banner of different size and image text! A complet set of different pixels. is welcome

We will choose from your works and our reward will be 50 Euro/ 75 $ dollars US, coupoun to be used on our online shop! We won't use any banner that we didn't paid first to you!


If are u interested please email me at [email protected] ,  or send me a message.
We will send you some picture of zhuzhu ( our rabbit ) to be used.


for moderators: if this break some forum rules , please let me know and i will edit my post. 

Thanks



ZhuZhu!


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Aug 9, 2008)

we got some photos, design & looks is not necessary as website because website template will change with time, i already ready the xmas template,


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

any info on size, what to include, what colour u want?
this will help others on making the banner


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 10, 2008)

Happy creating, and remember not to show any full size graphics as samples if you expect to be paid kiddies


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Aug 10, 2008)

for sample you can add watermarks so we cannot use it.

reym: u got a message


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2008)

I am interested too, Send me a PM.


----------



## vmkstar99 (Aug 10, 2008)

I sent you a message with my finished banners!


----------



## Christen (Aug 10, 2008)

Sent a PM to get the pictures.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Aug 10, 2008)

vmkstar: my inbox is empty, can you check your msg.

i send msg to all


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm also interested, if you could PM me the info


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2008)

Sent the banners, I had a lot of fun making them!


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Aug 12, 2008)

hello
i am waiting for other people works, i hope to decide this weekend.

after i decided i will communicate directly here


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 14, 2008)

zhuzhuchina said:
			
		

> hello
> i am waiting for other people works, i hope to decide this weekend.
> 
> after i decided i will communicate directly here


Did you receive my pictures?


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Aug 20, 2008)

yes we received it, 
after 2 weeks we got some people works,  we later decided to use works gbatemp user Killermech , he didn't post here but email us.
just some final detail need to fix .

i think this thread can be closed , thanks all however !


----------

